# [Help] My Albino always bite...



## laixand (Apr 12, 2010)

I have one albino hedgehog and she always bite me.
I surf on the internet and found some tricks to solve this :
1. If your hedgehog isn't the overly nervous type, one suggestion you can try for hedgehogs that nip or bite is to blow gently into their face either when they do it or, if you can tell, when they are about to. This doesn't hurt the hedgehog any, but they don't like it and it can have the desired effect of stopping the bite and being gentle punishment.

Read more: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hedgehog-faq/p ... z0qPz1AKQ0

2. One of the most effective ways of curbing biting comes from Dawn Wrobel, who has dealt with numerous rescue cases, many of which were quite upset, nervous and hence prone to biting. She recommends using a Q-Tip dipped in isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol applied to the end of the nose. This won't hurt the hedgehog, but they dislike it intensely and will let go. Dawn suggests that at most 3 or 4 applications will usually dissuade even the most insistent biter.

Read more: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/hedgehog-faq/p ... z0qPzAxwaI

I will try that tricks.
And my question is based on tricks number 2, is isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol same as alcohol 70%? 
is there another tricks to solve this problem?
thank you


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the crowd here is kind of split on the face blowing aspect, I know its been said to other members before but I've also heard other people mention the downside to this. As for the alcohol thing, seems kind of harsh at least in my thinking, as these guys have a really deep sense of smell and rubbing alcohol tends to have a strong odor.

One sign of a bite coming on (unless this is a straight out biter) is licking of the flesh. And in the end there are just hedgehogs who like the taste of human flesh.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Ive heard of that before but I don't know if I would want to try either one of those. With blowing on their face it seems as if they are biting out of fear that its giving them more reason to be fearful. The alcohol is really strong and I would be afraid of it hurting the hedgie. I can't say for sure its the same but I know I get a bad headache if something is too strong so thats all I can think of if the hedgie was to inhale that. Plus it seems like it could be a disaster if it happen to accidentally end up in an eye or on the nose because it would burn and also dry out the skin really bad.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know if they bite and lock down that many people will just talk calmly to their hedgehog, and that you do not pull away, because the pulling away part makes them bite harder. And I agree with Hedgieonboard with the 'soft blowing' part, depending on the hog it seems like that would just freak them out more, if I make a blowing noise (not blowing on her) at Hester, she puts her head down and visors up at me.


----------



## laixand (Apr 12, 2010)

I also have had my albino for +1 month, unlike the other of my hedgehog(I also have one male snow hedgehog, but he always clicking and sshhh me and I think it's okay because he didn't bite), this one always bite and didn't give a sign such as licking my skin. So I can say that this one is a straight out biter kind. And also when I put her with another hedgehog whether it's male or female(I put them separately, but sometime I put them on one area for playing). she always bite other hedgehog.
I plan to put a very little alcohol on the cutton bud, then when she try to bite me or other hedgehog, I can use that cotton bud to touch gently on her nose, just make her a little bit afraid for biting. But if this trick is harsh or cruel, and the blowing thing also didn't recomended. What other trick that I can apply to her, because in my opinion, if we talk gently to her it will take longer to take out her hobby to bite. :|


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

> And also when I put her with another hedgehog whether it's male or female(I put them separately, but sometime I put them on one area for playing). she always bite other hedgehog.


I'm a touch confused on that, are you saying that you sometimes put a male and female together in the play area? If so, highly not recommended. It stresses the female out due to mating and the female get be mated with in the blink of an eye. Females ovulate when they are in contact with males.

I think the smell thing like you described above could work, if something not so harsh like rubbing alcohol could be found, and something the hedgehog does not like. I can't think of anything off hand though.


----------



## laixand (Apr 12, 2010)

I just know from you and thanks for the info 
I sometimes put a male and female together, but I always watch it, whenever their try to meet, like female sniff male back or vice versa, I directly to separete them. I know they can match in the blink of an eye, and they just around 3-4 month, so I am little afraid, so whenever they meet, I directly separate them. 
But from now on, i think that they must separetely forever untill breeding time.
Can you explain further more about "It stresses the female out due to mating" and Females ovulate when they are in contact with males? Is female always stress out whenever try to mating like biting?
For your information, I build my cage from impraboard. I divide the impraboard into three section like below :
________
|M|F|M|
________

is it okay because the female surrounded by male? or it will be stresses female? and can it become effect of female like to bite?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not expert, so I'll let one of the experienced breeders and caretakers around here explain it fully about housing and such. Far as I've read and researched, female hedgehogs do not ovulate until they come into contact with a male. When they do, they ovulate, and that is why mating can happen so quickly. I'm assuming that means females do not go into heat on their own or such, but as said, I'm not expert on this, so I'll let the experienced owners explain.


----------



## laixand (Apr 12, 2010)

thank you very much for replying. I post the question about cage in appropriate section


----------

